# Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?



## Joachim (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich will hier mal so plump in die Runde fragen, ob hier jemand eine Webcam hat, und mit dieser Bilder oder Videos ins Internet streamt/hochläd.

Also, wie siehts aus damit?


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Hallo,

bin auch daran interessiert, da ich darüber schon länger nachdenke.


----------



## Joachim (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Ich mach es mal etwas genauer:

Ich hab eine Philips Webcam die per USB an Rechner 1 angeschlossen ist. Ich hab da auch schon einige Programme getestet, nur war das eigenartige daran, das zwar Annett das Video/Bild per Browser von Rechner 2 aus aufrufen und anschauen konnte, doch zB. Thorsten nicht von seinem Rechner (3).

Rechner1 Webcam
 -
Funk
 -
Wlan ------- Router/DSL ---- Internet ---- DSL/Router -------- Rechner3, Rechner4, ...
 -
Funk
 -
Rechner2

Rechner 1 und 2 können sich nicht anpingen oder Daten per Heimnetzwerk tauschen.

Ich mach heut abend nochmal nen Versuchsaufbau, und geb dann hier mal die Daten an.


----------



## Joachim (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Nachtrag: könnte es an meiner Firewall liegen? schließlich müsste Rechner 3 ja auf meinen zugreifen können ... hmmm....


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Frage: Streamst du das Bild auf eine Webseite im Internet?


----------



## Joachim (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Ja, nein - also genau das würd ich ja gern - wozu hat man denn einen eigenen Server  . Aber es will mir einfach nicht gelingen. Gibts nicht ein Forum, was sich mit sowas beschäftigt?


----------



## Thorsten (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

schau doch mal in einem Computerforum nach...wird es mit Sicherheit geben.
oder die HP vom Hersteller (Support) 

Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es in der Tat an der Firewall bzw. dem Router liegt!?


----------



## Dieter (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Moin moin,


fragt mal den Friedhelm:






viele Grüße

Dieter
www.koi.dmfo.de


----------



## Joachim (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

"schau doch mal in einem Computerforum nach...wird es mit Sicherheit geben."
lol - na das sollte ich wohl mal machen ... 

nee im ernst, es muss wohl an der Firewall liegen...


----------



## Dr.J (29. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

@Thorsten, Joachim

Wenn das klappt mit dem Streamen, könnten wir überlegen, ob wir das nicht in das Forum einbauen? User-Webcams fände ich interessant. Man muss nur mit dem Traffic aufpassen und die Aktualisierungsrate dementsprechend anpassen.


----------



## Frank (29. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

Tachchen,

@ Dr. J,

au ja, ich auch in fremde Wohnzimmer (Gärten) gucken will


----------



## Joachim (31. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hat hier jemand eine Webcam?*

@Dr.J

Na ich hatte sowas ja ganz gern fürs Treffen gehabt, um den "daheimgebliebenen" was zu bieten ... ich schreib mal den Friedhelm an, vielleicht kann er helfen...


----------

